# Welche Pumpe für meinen Teich?



## Henning123 (13. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit meinem Vater unseren Gartenteich etwas ausgebaut und rundum erneuert, wir sind mittlerweile auch soweit fertig aber nun stellt sich die frage welche Pumpe wäre gut geeignet für den Teich.

Der Teich fasst insgesamt knapp 2 Kubikmeter und die Pumpe muss das Wasser knapp 1,50m hoch pumpen.
Geplant sind nächstes Jahr im Frühling auch ein paar Fische, bevorzugt 3 oder 4 Forellen, geplant als Setzlinge also noch im kleineren Stadium.

Habe mich die letzten Tage schon erkundigt nach Pumpen muss aber sagen das ich einfach etwas Überfordert bin durch Nichtwissen. Nun zu meinen Fragen.

1. Welche Pumpengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
2. Benötige ich einen Filter für diese Teichgröße?
3. Würdet ihr Wasserpflanzen einsetzten oder eher davon abraten?

Wie gesagt ich bin kein Spezi auf dem Gebiet, hab aber auch keine Lust alle 4 Wochen den Teich abzulassen da das Wasser trüb und verdreckt ist.

Großes Dankeschön vorab

Gruß Henning


----------



## Zacky (13. Aug. 2016)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen. 



Henning123 schrieb:


> knapp 2 Kubikmeter





Henning123 schrieb:


> bevorzugt 3 oder 4 Forellen, geplant als Setzlinge also noch im kleineren Stadium.



Aus meiner Sicht, sind diese beiden Punkte nicht miteinander vereinbar. Auch wenn sie als Setzlinge eingesetzt werden sollten, wachsen sie in einem Jahr schneller, als dein Teich.



Henning123 schrieb:


> hab aber auch keine Lust alle 4 Wochen den Teich abzulassen da das Wasser trüb und verdreckt ist.



Unter diesen Bedingungen würde ich keine Fische einsetzen, sondern nur Pflanzen und mit einer Pumpe ein Wasserspiel betreiben. Es gibt sicherlich auch Fische die für diiese Größe möglich sind, aber dazu melden sich bestimmt noch andere User. Ein Filter muss nicht sein, wenn es ein reiner Pflanzenteich wird, der entsprechend üppig bepflanzt wird. Ansonsten kommt bestimmt auch ein Druckfilter in Frage, der für etwas Biologie und Stabilität sorgen könnte, aber auch da fehlen mir konkretere Erfahrungen.

Das war jetzt sicherlich nicht die Antwort, welche Du hören wolltest, aber... Sorry


----------



## Ansaj (13. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Henning,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Bevor ich etwas zur Pumpenwahl schreibe, würde ich ganz gerne nochmal nach der Teichgröße fragen, denn das verwirrt mich gerade. Es sind 2m³, also 2000l? Scheint anhand der Bilder hinzukommen. Oder hast du dich da verschrieben? Wenn es tatsächlich 2000 l sind, ist das sehr, sehr wenig Volumen, womit kaum eine Art von Teichfischen zurfrieden sein wird (es gäbe eventuell die ein oder andere ganz kleine Art) und für Forellen ist der Teich leider viel zu klein.

Zu deinen Fragen:
1) Wenn die Pumpe einen Filter speisen soll, richtet sich die Pumpengröße nach dem Filter, der Filter richtet sich nach Literzahl und Besatz, deshalb bitte hier erstmal genau überlegen, welche Fische es werden sollen.
2) Wofür brauchst du eine Pumpe, wenn sie keinen Filter speisen soll? Oder willst du sie für einen Bachlauf nehmen. Ob ein Filter sinnvoll ist, bestimmt der Besatz.
3) Wasserpflanzen sind in den meisten Fällen sinnvoll.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## fiseloer (13. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Henning,

willkommen im Forum.

Reichlich Pflanzen rein, bevorzugt __ Wasserpest und wenn es unbedingt Fische sein sollen __ Moderlieschen und/oder Elritzen.
Dann kannst Du Dir Pumpe und Filter sparen.

Forellen geht gar nicht, die brauchen viel Strömung und dauerhaft Frischwasserzufluss.

Frage, welchen Zement habt Ihr verarbeitet und was sind das für Steine?



Henning123 schrieb:


> die Pumpe muss das Wasser knapp 1,50m hoch pumpen.



Von welchem Punkt hast Du gemessen, vom Teichboden oder von der Wasseroberfläche.
Die Förderhöhe wird immer von der Wasseroberfläche gemessen.


----------



## Andyzx12r (13. Aug. 2016)

Das habe ich auch gedacht bei den Bildern,
Was für ein Zement wurde verbaut?
Vielleicht auch erstmal Wasser drauf und das dann ab und an wechseln, damit der Zement "ausspült".
Bevor Überhaupt irgendwas eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Henning123 (14. Aug. 2016)

Geplant ist kein reiner Pflanzenteich sondern 1 bis 2 Pflanzen.

@Ansaj: Die Pumpe wird benötigt für den Bachlauf, wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist.

@fiseloer: Habe vom Teichboden gemessen, von der Wasseroberfläche bis zum höchsten Förderpunkt wären es dann 50 cm, welche Pumpengröße wäre dann ideal für den Teich?
Es wurden unbehandelte Bruchsteine und Buntkies benutzt.
Welcher Zement benutzt wurde weiß ich nicht aber der Zement liegt nicht offen, es wurden alle Fugen ausgefugt mit Mapei Bio Fugenmörtel.

@Andyzx12r: Wenn werden die Fische erst im Frühling nächsten Jahres eingesetzt, wie oben zu lesen ist. 
Der Teich wird regelmäßig befeuchtet und kurze Zeit später mit dem Hochdruckreiniger "ausgespült".


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2016)

Schätze du musst da irgendwie eine Biologie aufbauen. 
Sonst wird das nie etwas werden. Es wäre möglich mit einem externen Filter oder mit einem größeren Kies/Pflanzen Filter etwas zu machen. 
Problematisch ist immer bei einer bestehenden Anlage, so etwas ein zu bauen. 
In wie weit du in dem Teich etwas Biologie einbauen kannst erschließt sich mir nicht. 

Fische, bei einem schnell strömenden Gewässer..... Regenbogenelrizen. (Schau hier mal ins Lexikon)

Möglicherweise reicht bei 2 m³ ein Druckfilter denn du dann häufiger mal reinigen musst.
Unterwasserpflanzen wären auch etwas.


----------



## Kleud (31. Aug. 2016)

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich gern mal die Frage stellen, ob es sinnvoll ist, sich solche Vergleiche anzuschauen oder wird da nur Mist erzählt?! Sollte ich für den Kauf einer Pumpe dann eher hier bei euch fragen oder jemandem im Fachgeschäft? :? Wenn man zu googlen beginnt, dann landet man immer irgendwo und ich weiß immer nicht, ob die Leute sich dann wirklich mit dem Thema auskennen oder auch nur irgendwas wild zusammengeschrieben haben.


----------



## Mille (31. Aug. 2016)

Moin Moin,

also wenn Du nur den Bachlauf, ohne Wasserfall und keine Fische, betreiben willst, reicht eine Pumpe bis 4000 ltr/h. Bei viel größeren Pumpen hast du ja bald nen Strudel in deinem kleinen Becken. Achte auf Energiesparpumpen. Bei der Größe sollte die Pumpe nicht mehr als 30 Watt benötigen.
Wenn Du Fische einsetzen willst benötigst Du einen Filter. Hier gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Pumpe mit  Druckfilter die das Wasser auch noch in höhere Regionen pumpt. Die Pumpe richtet sich nach dem Druckfilter ( min-max ), oder Pumpe mit Durchlauffilter, dieser muss dann aber am oberen Ende des Bachlaufs stehen.
Ich persönlich würde mich immer für Energiesparpumpen entscheiden. Ich selbst habe eine 3600ltr/h Pumpe die ( gemessen) tatsächlich nur 16 Watt die Stunde benötigt. Da freut sich dann der Geldbeutel. Die Pumpe betreibt bei mir einen 15tsd Druckfilter der einen Durchsatz von 2,5 bis 6 tsd Liter hat. Ich bin mit Absicht an der Untergrenze geblieben um eine längere Verweildauer des Wassers im Filter zu haben und ich betreibe keinen Bachlauf.

Gruß Micha


----------



## RobDust (3. Sep. 2016)

Welche Pumpe ist das mille?


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Sep. 2016)

Hallo allerseits,
für konkrete Fragen nach Pumpen ist wohl ein Forum besser geeignet als eine "kostenlose", aber dank ? gut erreichbare Testseite . Ich habe bei meinen Eltern eine Aquaking EGP 4000 laufen. Die gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen, wohl aber zahlreiche Nachfolger (egal ob Aquaking, Jebao oder Sun-Sun).
Sie ist für den angedachten Zweck wohl zu groß (sofern sie nur den Bachlauf antreiben soll). Sie entspricht baulich dem, was man z. B. in "Technik für den Gartenteich" bei Walter Schimana als Empfehlung nachlesen kann. Auch wenn das Buch aus dem Jahre 2006 ist, beschreibt er dort Oase-Pumpen älteren Baujahrs, die mittlerweile fleißig nachgebaut werden.
Eine kleinere Pumpe wäre daher meine Empfehlung (eine 2500er). Diese kosten knapp 100€. Die von mir erwähnte Aquaking EGP läuft seit drei Jahren, und wird es noch ein paar Jahre tun. 
Was in den Tests nicht erwähnt wird, und ich für wichtig halte, sind solche Dinge wie 
- die Wasserdichtigkeit des Gehäuses (das ist bei der Aquaking schwierig, und das könnte bedeuten, dass sie ausgemustert werden muß - die Kabeleinführung ins Gehäuse sieht nicht mehr ganz frisch aus).
- die Möglichkeit einer Reparatur. Ich habe nach einem Jahr beim Reinigen die Keramikwelle zerbrochen, und von Koi-Company einen kompletten Ersatz-Rotor für 25 € bekommen - alle Achtung!
- die Haltbarkeit/Dauerhaftigkeit der Konstruktion (im Vergleich zu meiner eigenen, ungleich teureren und leistungsstärkeren Oase Optimax sieht der Spalttopf der Aquaking nicht gut aus - man erkennt Abriebspuren, der Rotor ist korrodiert, der Kunststoff des Flügelrads ist spröde (und verträgt kaum noch Belastung, aber dafür hätte ich noch Ersatz).
Diese Aufzählung soll nicht vollzählig sein, sondern nur eine Idee geben, worauf es ankommen könnte. Wenn ich meine Pumpe so verbaue, dass ich nicht regelmäßig ran muß zum Reinigen, dann sollte ich ein Markenprodukt kaufen. Wenn ich eh' am Ende der Saison die Pumpe ausbaue, reinige und inspiziere, dann kann ich mir ein Billigprodukt hier empfehlen lassen - die sind laut Datenblatt mittlerweile recht gut auch in den anderen Dingen wie Stromverbrauch etc.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Sep. 2016)

Kleud schrieb:


> oder wird da nur Mist erzählt?!


Also wenn da Pumpen mit 115 Watt mit Pumpen von 2 Watt verglichen werden und Förderleistungen von 7500 und 175 kann das nur Mist sein.
Ist ein bisschen so wenn da MAN einen Vergleich mit LKW, Porsche, Golf und Fahrrad aufstellt und dann seinen LKW zum Testsieger erklärt, weil der Kofferraum am größten ist.

Eigentlich musst du dir überlegen, welche Förderleistung du benötigst. Dann schaust du nach Preis, Watt-zahl und Qualität.....soweit man das beurteilen kann.
Aber ganz so einfach wie das scheint ist es leider nicht. 

Du musst dir die Kennlinien der Pumpen anschauen. Kann sein das die als 5000 Watt Pumpe verkaufte Kiste, bei der benötigten Förderhöhe so in die Knie gehen, dass die Förderleistung zu wenig wird. Andersherum kann dann die Leistungsaufnahme so in die Knie gehen, das die Pumpe nur noch 200 Watt verbraucht und auch kaum Strom verbraucht.

Auch der Kaufpreis ist in Relation zum Stromverbrauch zu sehen. Eine teure Pumpe kann so viel günstiger im Verbrauch sein, das die Stromkosten nach wenigen Jahren den Mehrpreis locker eingespielt haben. 

Eine Billigepumpe mit minderer Qualität kann so günstig sein, dass selbst, wenn man alle 2 Jahre (Gewährleistungszeit) eine neue Pumpe kauft man erst nach vielen Jahren die Kosten der Qualitätspumpe erreicht. 

Ich habe mich derzeit quer durchs Forum gelesen und eine SunSun Pumpe gewählt.


----------



## Mille (5. Sep. 2016)

@RobDust 
Eine Jebao, Model muss ich nachher mal nachgucken. Graues Gehäuse, 3600 ltr Std und 16 Watt. Anschluss bis 2".
Hab ich mit 1 1/4 "  angeschlossen.  Kostet bei Wiltec ca 40€. Läuft bei mir jetzt 8 Monate ohne Probs
Gruß Micha


----------

